# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  4 أسباب تجعل أخذ استراحة بعيدا عن مواقع التواصل الإجتماعي ظاهرة صحية

## mohamed73

لقد أصبحت مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي جزأ *لا يتجزأ من روتين حياتنا*  ، فنجد معظم الأشخاص جالسين صغارا أو كبارا أمام هواتفهم لساعات طويلة ،  لا يشعرون بقيمة هذا الوقت المهدر ولا يعرفون مدى التأثير السلبي الذي  يتعرضون له على المدي الطويل *صحيا واجتماعيا* ، لذلك لابد من أخذ وقفة لإعادة ترتيب حياتنا  مرة أخري والبعد عن هذه المواقع، التي أفقدت *المعنى الحقيقي للتواصل الاجتماعي*  وفوائده الحقيقة على صحة ونفسية الإنسان .إذا كنت *واحدا* ممن يقضون ساعات طويلة أمام الفيس بوك ،  تويتر  و مواقع تواصل إجتماعي أخرى، فسيكون لديك فضول لقراءة هذا المقال  ،صحيح ؟ ولأنها أصبحت جزء من يومنا ، فأصبح التخلي عن مواقع النواصل  الإجتماعي  والعيش بدونها شبه مستحيل .أصبحت كل وظيفة  موجودة تتطلب *مواقع التواصل الإجتماعي*  لتؤدي عملها ، ولتعلن عن نفسها ،ولتقوم بتسويق منتجاتها  في هذا العالم  الجديد الرقمي .إذا كنت واحد من الأفراد الذين يعملون في القطاع المشترك ،  فالعمل باستمرار في مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي  يكون ضرورة .هناك مظاهر أخرى من مظاهر استخدام التواصل الاجتماعي ومنها تكوين  الصداقات ، البقاء على اتصال بالآخرين ،واستقبال وسائل التسلية ، الأخبار و  القصص .ولذلك هناك شخص مدمنا لبرامج التواصل الاجتماعي دون أن يدري ، قد  يكون ذلك من أجل العمل أو التسلية ، ولكن كل هذا في عالم خيالي وإفتراضي .أثبتت دراسات حديثة أن استخدام برامج التواصل الاجتماعي مثل فيس بوك ،تويتر ، انستجرام أو سناب شات* قد لا يكون صحيا لك* . لذلك ينصح بأخد استراحة  هذه البرامج لأن هذا يجعلك تجني الكثير من الفوائد الصحية . *الأسباب التي تجعل الاستراحة من مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي مفيدة صحيا :**1- يقلل ذلك من خطر الإصابة بالسمنة المفرطة :*  عندما  يقضي شخص ما كثيرا من الوقت ماكثا أمام برامج التواصل الإجتماعي ، فإن ذلك  يعني أنه يكون جالسا أو مضطجا  في مكان واحدا لفترة طويلة أمام شاشات   الهواتف والحاسبات الآلية ويتنقل ما بين هذه البرامج ، وهؤلاء الأشخاص لا  يقومون بالأنشطة الحركية بالقدر الكافي الذي يساعدهم في حرق السعرات  الحرارية والدهون المختزنة في أجسامهم ، والجلوس طويلا أمام مواقع التواصل  الاجتماعي يعني فقد فرصتهم لممارسة الرياضة بشكل منتظم مما يزيد فرصتهم  للتعرض للسمنة والأمراض الناتجة عنها . *2- تقلل من خطر التعرض لحالات من الإكتئاب :* 
 إن  استخدام مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي بشكل مستمر، وخصوصا  التطلع على المنشورات  التي يعبر فيها الأصدقاء عن سعادتهم ، قد تؤدي إلى شعور المستخدم أن حياته  ليست جيدة وسعيدة بالقدر الكافي ، يقلل ثقته واحترامه لنفسه و قد يصل به  الأمر إلى الإكتئاب ، وساهمت أيضا هذه المواقع في الاهتمام الزائد بشكل  الجسم بين الشباب مما يؤثر على الثقة بالنفس .لذلك فالبعد عن مواقع التواصل  الاجتماعي لفترة من الوقت يحمي من الإكتئاب . *3- تجعلك شخصا  اجتماعيا أكثر :*
قد يساعد أخد قسط من  الراحة بعيدا عن مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي في جعلك شخصا اجتماعيا ، ويتيح لك   الوقت الكافي للتعرف على أشخاص جدد والتواصل معهم فعليا . بعيدا عن  العالم الخيالي الذي تفرضه هذه البرامج والمواقع ، وكذلك تكوين صداقات  حقيقية ومقابلة الأشخاص تؤثر إيجابيا في حياتك ، وتحميك من العزلة  والإكتئاب . *4- تزيد من قوة الذاكرة :*
 أثبتت الدراسات والأبحاث  الحديثة أن مستخدمي مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي ، وجلوسهم طويلا أمام شاشات  الهواتف والحاسبات الآلية ، تؤدي إلى نضوب مادة رمادية في المخ و التي تؤثر  في قدرتك على التذكر ، لذلك البعد عن استخدام  مواقع التواصل الإجتماعي  لفترة من الوقت يعمل على تحسين الذاكرة وقوتها ، وتزيد القدرة على التركيز .

----------

